# Spaceliner springer fork 26”



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

Unknown springer fork, looks like it was chrome originally but painted silver, haven’t tried to clean it up at all but looks like paint would clean off! Including headset! Shipping probably $20-25! Deal or no deal! Thanks for looking…..


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 10, 2022)

What size wheel fits it? 26" or 24"?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> What size wheel fits it? 26" or 24"?



Almost looks like 20”???


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

Fit’s 26’


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Almost looks like 20”???



Fits 26”


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> What size wheel fits it? 26" or 24"?



26”


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 10, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> 26”



Wow! Looks so small GLWTS 😎


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 10, 2022)

How long is the stem?


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

6 3/4”


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> How long is the stem?



6 3/4” see previous post…


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Wow! Looks so small GLWTS 😎



That’s what she said….


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks I will check against my frame.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 12, 2022)

OFF A 1959 SEARS SPACELINER  26" 👍


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 12, 2022)

great deal


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 12, 2022)

Nd almost there….


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 12, 2022)

So close to a deal


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 13, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Know what , if you want it, you got a deal ! Screw it, if it helps you out perfect !



You know what David nothing against the deal it's a fair deal although I don't know, nor do I care what the ship charge would be. Thinking it over I just don't need it. I truly appreciate you accepting my offer which I thought was low. 
Many thanks to the next in line. Tommy


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 13, 2022)

That deal fell through, still up for grabs ….


----------

